# What was your honest Opinion of:



## solacedelayed (Apr 26, 2018)

The movie : Life of PI

Life of Pi (2012) - IMDb

Before I read anything about it or watched it, I just heard about it and saw the preview, and I really didn't think I would like it.  It seemed just too wishy washy and feel good.

But then I watched and found it had a lot of deep philosophical life lessons.

Would Recommend if your interested in seeing something outside your normal area.

you?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 26, 2018)

It's whimsical. Not to the trippy extent that the Imaginarium of Doctor Pernassus was, but it was enjoyably surreal.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 26, 2018)

I'll need to watch it again. It's been awhile since I've seen it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 26, 2018)

It was a good movie, although in retrospect, some of the CGI elements probably looedk really bizarre or out of place next to the live-action. I remember there being a really strange island forest in the film especially.


----------



## Ciderfine (Apr 26, 2018)

Never saw it and dont want to.


----------



## MrFox (Apr 29, 2018)

I thought it was quite dull. The big graphics shots are satisfying but it feels like a GCI David Attenborough Documentary.


----------



## solacedelayed (Apr 30, 2018)

Yea, the CGI was a bit awkward, but I guess I would recommend it for kids and families.


----------

